

Ask HN: How to package a commercial product? - danecjensen

I want to sell a small energy supplement, but I don't know where to get the packaging done.  I preferable want a small paper type package.  Like the individual kool-aid packages.  Any ideas?
======
unoti
I used to work for a leading manufacturer of food supplements: energy drinks,
sports bars, powders, pills. Most of the name brands in that industry actually
use "copackers", which are third parties that take care of both the
manufacturing and packaging. You provide the recipe and the raw materials,
they do the manufacturing and packaging. you can make different kinds of
arrangements for whether they provide the raw materials or you do. You can
sometimes use different copackers in different parts of the country to save on
shipping costs to different distribution centers.

I'd look into the possibility of having the packaging and manufacturing done
in the same facility.

This isn't my area of expertise, but I'd try googling around for the word
"copacker".

[http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/foodsci/ext/pubs/copackers.htm...](http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/foodsci/ext/pubs/copackers.html)

------
lachyg
I started <http://paggstack.com/> (A supplement out of 4-Hour Body). I'm
working with a manufacturer, the company that they had make all the pills and
bottles did a full service. They provide everything, design, packaging,
labeling, etc.

------
schindyguy
I am in So Cal, but I have had POS displays and packaging done by
<http://www.winterborne.com/> and <http://www.tazpack.com/>

------
tst
Check out <http://www.thomasnet.com>

